# spreekbeurt (lagere school)



## GregorV

Hallo,

Hoe zou je dit naar het Engels vertalen? "Op school moest hij een spreekbeurt houden."

"At school he had to deliver/give/hold a speech."? Is "speech" het juiste woord voor een spreekbeurt op de lagere school?

Gregor


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Gregor,

Het lijkt me dat _give a talk_ het best in de context past.


----------



## GregorV

Hallo Bruinpapierzakje: hartelijk dank voor de feedback. 'give a talk' gaat 't worden.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ook "to give a presentation"?


----------



## ThomasK

Maybe one note: "een spreekbeurt geven" implies that it is done in/by turns (om beurten) and that everyone has to say something, whereas in general it is quite uninspirational. So the translations are correct, for sure, but somehow the turn is almost more important than the topic, I am afraid. Some students have been talking about their hobbies for years - and have never said anything interesting...


----------



## DearPrudence

He he!  Thanks for the additional information, Thomas


----------



## eno2

DearPrudence said:


> Ook "to give a presentation"?


 Yes.

Also called a speech.


----------



## ThomasK

I wonder though if that is true. In general it is not really considered an address (whereas it should be). It is way too often some kind of show, where mainly children bungle/ gabble whatever they have learnt by heart - and what their parents have written. I think it would be way better if they were first asked to go into some topic and then present their findings, like a true presentation that they'd love to bring...


----------

